
The Psoas Muscles and Abdominal Exercises for Back Pain | The Human Machine - stretchwithme
http://humanmachine.wordpress.com/2007/06/22/the-psoas-muscles-and-abdominal-exercises-for-back-pain/
======
stretchwithme
Exercising and stretching the psoas muscle might be just what you need to
eliminate back pain.

One point of interest: flat abs have more to do with healthy muscle beneath
the abdominals.

